# Breeders 'n' Keepers Magazine Vol. 1 Europes Best Breeders



## shrimpfever (May 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've come across something that all shrimp keepers may like 

A first in all shrimp magazine by the famous Chris Lukhaup.

Watch the Video!

Breeders'n'Keepers (Shrimpkeepers Magazin) by Chris Lukhaup - YouTube


----------

